# Heading to South Jersey...fishing reports???



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Heading down to Stone Harbor area this weekend, hopefully there is some fishing going on? Anyone know of any fish being caught or is it still too early?


----------



## the mover (Jan 16, 2004)

well you may get lucky . but i would have to say wait till that water temp gets to about 48 degrees then give it hell .. dont forget the clams also ....i saw water temps are still in the high 30ties


----------



## weakie1 (Mar 28, 2005)

ocean city is getting some action at night with plastics. My buddy went to stone harbor last night and got skunked. i was at 96th street on friday and there got skunked too.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Yeh I might wait a few weeks till the water warms up. Ok here's a question for ya...where can I get surf clams in PA? Just go to the Acme or something?


----------



## the mover (Jan 16, 2004)

i dont think you can get big sea clams in pa . i get mine at the dolphin bait and tackle in seaside heights nice people there . seems like in south jersey they fish with eels instead of clams for stripers


----------



## Barnegatrob (Mar 24, 2005)

South Jersey eelers are in the fall. The bait now will be clams or big blood worms. Personally I like the clam routine. Later in the spring, hook up some live bunker.....then just hang on.
Call the guys at Barnegat Light Bait & Tackle for the latest in true reports.(609-494-4566) I deal with them all of the time and always get the good scoop.

Rob


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Bait*

I agree, the water is still a little cold. As for bait, clams in the back bays, eels and bunker in the bay.


----------



## Barnegatrob (Mar 24, 2005)

Yo Ruddedogg
Is anything happening around the convent?
I sometimes hit that stretch in the summer as my ladyfriend loves C.May. It's cool, she walks the sand and I walk the jetties. Perfect!! All else I need to do is take her to dinner.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*convent*

rob, they totally redid everything. They dredged and filled the beach up.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Report*

There was a guy who brought a nice size striper in didn't see what size it was or weight but he said they were getting action down off the Beesley Point "BL England Power Plant". Hope it helps. I went out today at LongPort Jetty on the Great Egg Inlet side and got skunked


Rich


----------

